# suggestions????



## stinger (Feb 12, 2013)

I just sold my 60d for my first full frame 6D
Im more of a street photographer but learning about portraits

Help me
Canon 70-200mm f4 or Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 the cank f2.8 to much bread
And
Sigma 35mm 1.4 vs Canon 35mm f2

Other suggestions of what I need

I have a 50mm 
40mm
I sold my crop senor only lenes


----------



## Menace (Feb 12, 2013)

Go with the latest Art series Sigma 35 1.4 over Canon 35 2.0 

Sigma 70-200 2.8 over Canon 70-200 4.0 due to the extra stop of light. 

Also, which 50 do you have?

My 2 cents.

Cheers


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 12, 2013)

Sigma 35 1.4 is image quality wise better than Canon's 2.0, the latter comes with IS though if you need it for handholding and low light. I would probably also go with the Sigma though just because it's awesome sharp at 1.4.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been very satisfied with my Sigma 70-200 2.8 OS, although it may not be as good on a full frame sensor, as my corners are somewhat poor and I have a crop sensor 50D.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 12, 2013)

stinger said:


> I just sold my 60d for my first full frame 6D
> Im more of a street photographer but learning about portraits
> 
> Help me
> ...




I have and highly endorse the Sigma 35 f/1.4 and the EF70-200 f/4 IS unless you really need the 2.8...


----------



## distant.star (Feb 13, 2013)

.
I'm not really sure what to suggest, given what you've said. That said, I have some thoughts.

I have no experience with the Sigma version, but I do use the 70-200 f/4L non-IS. It's a great lens, dense color, excellent clarity, etc. throughout the range. However, I've had little success using it for street photography. It's generally too slow and too long for me. I'm planning to upgrade to the IS version this year.

You have the 40mm, I'm presuming it's the Canon f/2.8 pancake. I use this a lot, and it's very satisfying. It's brilliant sharp at f/2.8, it provides an almost ideal coverage for most street photography. However, I'm also wrestling with the notion of getting the Sigma 35mm f/1.4. I've seen a lot of great images from it, and it has superb reviews. I have a hard time justifying it though because how well the 40mm performs. But those extra two stops and the enhanced isolation capability are a strong sell.

Good luck. Let us know what you do.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

stinger said:


> Im more of a street photographer but learning about portraits



based on what you are shooting
I recommend 
Sigma 85mm f1.4 about $800
Sigma 35mm f1.4 $800

then if you really need a longer zoom look at maybe a 70-300L down the track
nice and compact light great IS weather sealing

I just got my sigma 35mm f1.4 and it is very very good
since i Got the 85mm sigma I use my 70-200 ALOT less
the 85 prime has noticably better IQ and i'm talking about the 70-200 f2.8L IS mkII
the 85 also covers a large chunk of the 70-200 range just by zooming with your feet


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 13, 2013)

From what I've read, the Sigma 30mm prime is sharper and has nicer images, but the focusing is spotty and can require frequent trips to the manufacturer for repair/adjustment. So if you are shooting objects that are moving and require a good AF... I'd lean towards the canon. If they are stationary or you don't mind situations where you will send it in... go with the Sigma.


----------



## stinger (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks family i know what to do know 
Geting the Sigma 35mm and sigma 85mm

for now


----------



## Danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

The new tamron 70-200 f2.8 vc might be worth a look too, seems good from reviews. But it's more expensive than the canon f4 is but not quite in the cost realm of the is ii canon.

As far as 35mm lenses are concerned, if you can deal with manual focus, the zeiss distagon 35mm f2 in my opinion is awesome... Real awesome. I'm glad I took that over canon's 35L (yes I tested it). But I'm sure the sigma is quite decent too.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2013)

when I did the comparison of the 70-200 on eos m vs 300 f4L on 5dmk3 last night i also did the sigma 35
i'll post up some 100% crops when i post up those others I have to say at f1.4 it is very impressive and it just keeps getting sharper.

heres a 100% crop of the sigma 85 unedited f2 and lowish iso on the 5Dmk3
and a street shot with the lens at f1.4 iso 800


----------

